# Yankees Hall of Fame catcher Yogi Berra dies at 90



## Ken N Tx (Sep 23, 2015)

NEW YORK (AP) — Yogi Berra, the Hall of Fame catcher renowned as much  for his dizzying malapropisms as his record 10 World Series  championships with the New York Yankees, has died. He was 90.

Berra died of natural causes Tuesday at his home in New Jersey, according to Dave Kaplan, the director of the Yogi Berra Museum.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Great player and great person.  As he said, "It ain't over until it is over."  Now, unfortunately, it is over..


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 23, 2015)

Awww ... I liked Yogi. 

:awman:


----------



## oldman (Sep 23, 2015)

Yogi was probably one of the greatest catchers of all times. I would also put Johnny Bench in this category. Yogi was also one of the best clutch hitters in his day. But, as Tony Kubek used to call it, his Yogi-isms were his trademark. There is a mess of them on the internet, but the one I remember most is, "Baseball is 90% mental and the other half is physical." I never knew which man was the zaniest, Casey Stengel or Yogi Berra. Casey Stengel once said, "All right, everybody line alphabetically according to your height."

RIP, Yogi.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 23, 2015)

RIP Yogi. When you come to a fork in the road, take it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 23, 2015)

Yogi was probably the most colorful baseballer of all time.  He had a theory about everything.  RIP Yogi.


----------



## chic (Sep 23, 2015)

"It's deja vu all over again". RIP Yogi.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2015)

Rest in peace Yogi.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 23, 2015)

chic said:


> "It's deja vu all over again". RIP Yogi.



That was one of his classics.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 24, 2015)

RIP, an icon.

Between Berra and Garagiola baseball became a different sport to watch/listen.


----------

